# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Κρίσιμο σφάλμα στο OpenSSL - OpenSSL bug CVE-2014-0160

## BDMG

https://blog.torproject.org/blog/ope...-cve-2014-0160

https://www.openssl.org/news/vulnera...html#2014-0160

----------


## xtnd

http://www.awmn.gr/showthread.php?t=...352#post560352

----------


## BDMG

> http://www.awmn.gr/showthread.php?t=...352#post560352



Sorry... για το duble thread... 
Δεν το είχα δεί..

----------


## xtnd

No worries  ::

----------

